# Is there an optimal size for smoking blocks of cheese?



## hkeiner (Jan 7, 2011)

As my first attempt at smoking cheese, I picked up a 2 lb. (3.5" x 6.5" x 2.3") block of Monerery Jack cheese at the store. It seems kind of big to smoke in one piece, but I don't know. It is my first time...   I read up a bit on how to smoke cheese, but I didn't come across anything that talked about optimal sizes.

Before I begin, I thought I would ask to see if it would be better to cut the 2 lb. block of cheese in to smaller blocks before smoking?  Any advantages/disadvantages between using larger or smaller blocks? Perhaps it does not make any difference and that is why it is not mentioned. Perhaps I am overthinking this...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll be using apple wood dust with an AMNS inside a MES smoker.


----------



## theracenut (Jan 7, 2011)

I would think that cutting down a block of cheese that size would produce more smoke flavor. Simple because you are hitting more surface area with smoke. I would cut something like that in at least 3 or 4 pieces. The apple would give a more delicate flavor so smaller is better.  I think you are on the right track thinking you should cut it smaller.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I cut cheese down for the same reason as mentioned, and when I use the cold smoker in a Weber grill, I can use less sawdust, about 1 1/2 rows gently packed.. The smaller smoke chamber works for me. It's all good my friend.


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely cut down the cheese.  My limited experience with the AMS has been exactly as Richoso describes.


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2011)

I cut mine about 2x2x3 give or take. It works well for me.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> I cut mine about 2x2x3 give or take. It works well for me.




 x2


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 19, 2011)

I cut my two pound blocks into four 8 ounce blocks.  As was said, gives more surface area for smoke.  Also, and equally important, 8 ounces is about as much as we want to open out of the vacuum sealed bags at one time.  Plus, makes a good size for gifts.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 19, 2011)

You could also think about how you are going to use the cheese. I cut different sizes depending on if I'm going to use it with crackers, shred it, sliced for sandwiches, etc.  Smaller than the full brick will get more smoke to more cheese, as for size - users choice.

This forum is great - it is the only place that people will gladly tell you how to cut the cheese, and share how they do it!


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes sir the more sides or areas for the smoke to penetrate. The more smokey flavor.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 24, 2011)

I usually cut my blocks to a 1"-1 1/2" thickness for my use as well as everyone has stated, more surface area, more smoke flavor.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

sniff sniff

Hey did somebody say they cut  the cheese???

 Craig


----------

